# echo carb adjustment



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an Echo PB-2100 leaf blower. I got it free because it wouldn't run. I think the guy tried everything and messed up the carb adjustments. Could someone tell me how. From what I can make of it, it has a high, low, and idle adjustments screws.
thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty sure the adjustment screws have limiter caps on them unless the previous owner removed them. If the caps have been removed, turn the screws clockwise until they stop. Do not turn them to tightly closed. Then back the screws out about 11/4 turns and start it. This should get it to at least run, then you can adjust the final settings as it is running at both idle and open throttle. If the limiter caps are still on, it should at least run and be able to be fine tuned within the cap range.


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try that. My other question is about the idle screw/adjustment. how far in or out. I read to turn it in util it touches the throttle plate then 3 more but I can't tell if it hits it or not. It almost seems like it is all the way in, when I got it it was almost out. Any other ideas. Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you see the tip of the screw at all? Idle speed should be enough for it to idle fast enough so it does not die.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the adjustment procedure.Hope this helps.

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------

